# Reading helps me fall asleep.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was wondering how to say "Reading helps me fall asleep" (me, you or one) in Chinese. (It actually doesn't necessarily help me fall asleep but I know it does for a lot of people!)
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

閱讀有助於我入眠。

閱讀對我有催眠的功效。

每當我把書本攤開，瞌睡蟲便成群而來。

每當書本攤開，我的眼便像蚌殼一樣闔起來。


----------



## rechris

SimonTsai said:


> 閱讀有助於我入眠。
> 
> 閱讀對我有催眠的功效。
> 
> 每當我把書本攤開，瞌睡蟲便成群而來。
> 
> 每當書本攤開，我的眼便像蚌殼一樣闔起來。


I like your metaphor in #4, eyelids close like a clam.


----------



## yuechu

Great! Thanks, SimonTsai! 
Is it also possible to say "阅读帮我睡觉" or "阅读帮我入眠“? (or would that sound 别扭?）


----------



## SimonTsai

'閱讀幫我 [睡覺 / 入眠]' sounds awkward to me.


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> '閱讀幫我 [睡覺 / 入眠]' sounds awkward to me.


Yes, it sounds awkward because:
1. 閱讀 is a written word;
2. 幫我 is colloquial, and the subject is usually a person;
3. 睡覺 is colloquial, 入眠 is written.
If you mix all of these, it will sound awkward.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for your replies, SimonTsai and SuperXW! I understand better now why it sounds awkward!

Is there an informal way of saying it too then?


----------



## Skatinginbc

幫: 替人出力或輔佐 
你幫我寫 ==> 誰寫?  你寫 (你替我寫) , 或你跟我一起寫 (你輔佐我寫).
你幫我吃 ==> 誰吃?  你吃 (你替我吃) , 或你跟我一起吃 (你輔佐我吃).
閱讀幫我睡 ==> 誰睡?  閱讀, 或閱讀跟我一起睡.
古典音樂幫我放鬆神經.
古典音樂助我放鬆神經. 
古典音樂幫助我放鬆神經.


----------



## SimonTsai

睡前讀書使我更容易入睡。

'睡覺' is to '入眠' as '_sleep_' is to '_fall asleep_'. '入眠', although slightly literary, is still possible in everyday conversation; different people are used to different registers. Its less formal and commoner equivalent is '入睡'.


----------



## baicaihenxiao

不知道你想在什么语境下表达这个意思，我理解你是不是想说： 我一读书就 困/想睡觉


----------



## albert_laosong

informal：睡前看会书能让我更容易睡着。


----------



## PaulYim

睇書睇到我訓撚左教


----------



## Jack12345

According to the context you give above, "阅读可以让我（你/人）入睡。"
If translated into "有助", the meaning is will be.
"可以让...入睡" expresses "help sb. to fall asleep".


----------



## yuechu

Those are all great suggestions! Thank you!


----------

